# Clementine Dress Knitting Pattern



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

This little dress is knitted in DK and Scarf Yarn

In two styles with short or long sleeves, version one has mock front shaping and pockets, the second version a plainer dress with optional belt, with the bottom skirt full of ruffles and a small bag,

I have given instructions on different methods on how to use various types of the scarf yarn

The sizes and requirements are detailed below

To fit 
18 - 20 - 22 inch chest

Dress and Bag

2 - 2 - 2 100grm balls Dk Main

1 - 1 - 1 Ball of Ice Salsa Scarf Yarn/Katia Guipur Lace or similar

Belt

1 - 1 - 1 Small amount of DK contrast

Pair of each 3.25mm, 4mm and 4.50mm needles 
5 Buttons for back 
2 buttons for belt 
8 buttons for front embellishment 
Belt Buckle (Optional) 
Embellishments (optional)

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £2.99 approx $5.25 US

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/clementine-dress-knitting-pattern

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/194585245/clementine-dress-knitting-pattern?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

This is absolutely darling. I bought the pattern. I have little girls in Nicaragua that I knit and crochet for and they love dresses. I will use a cotton blend with the ruffle yarn. Perfect!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your purchase 



Katsch said:


> This is absolutely darling. I bought the pattern. I have little girls in Nicaragua that I knit and crochet for and they love dresses. I will use a cotton blend with the ruffle yarn. Perfect!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

What a profilic designer you are! And all your designs are so unique.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Its amazing what you can do with netted yarn. I really enjoy working with that yarnxx


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

These are gorgeous.Love the design and use of the ruffle yarn.You are a fabulous designer.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How adorable!! expecting my first granddaughter really soon so I'll have visit your page


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Gorgeous pattern. Thank you. I just bought it. :-D

Sheila


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

They are both beautiful &#128158;


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very cute designs


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

There HAS to be a party somewhere! These ladies looked ready and dressed for it! So pretty!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet use of the ruffle yarns and which little miss does not adore a ruffly skirt? xo


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love both dresses!


----------



## dollydollydolly (Jul 15, 2013)

These dolls are amazing, do you have information on them, manufacturer, size, styles, etc?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is adorable and so cute.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous little dresses, very cute


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I love your pattern, just bought it. Your babies look lovely as always.


----------

